
Dirk's Lego Globe (2013) - coloneltcb
http://mocpages.com/moc.php/353076
======
vmorgulis
"To get all the bricks required, I posted 23 individual orders on Bricklink. I
won’t tell you about the total costs – my wife could read this ;)."

------
pablobaz
Here is another one also from 2013 by Kohsuke of Jenkins/Hudson fame:
[http://kohsuke.org/2013/08/13/lego-earth-
project/](http://kohsuke.org/2013/08/13/lego-earth-project/)

------
Globz
Impressive project, I always loved Lego. One of the best moments with my step
son is creating something out of Lego's and see the sparkle in his eyes. I
remember building massive ships and aircrafts when I was a child, no amount of
video games can beat this feeling of control and unlimited possibilities.

~~~
joss82
Have you tried Kerbal Space Program?

[https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/](https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/)

You're welcome! ;)

------
VikingCoder
Can't people easily make a CAD model of a LEGO creation, and end up with a
single SKU you can click to order, and get a printed instructional manual and
everything? I thought I'd seen that was possible.

And how much would this thing cost?

~~~
i_don_t_know
Lego used to offer something like that inside their Lego Digital Designer
application. You create your model, press a button (sort of), and you'd get a
nice box with all the pieces and instructions in the mail. Unfortunately,
they've discontinued the service. I don't know why.

~~~
Agustus
Part of the retooling process of the brand that occurred to make it. Leading
up to this, Lego was coming out of a slump and trying to identify how to
streamline the number of bricks, product offerings, and generate solid revenue
streams.

Also, a person on brickset suggested it may be sorting costs from manual
labor. [1]

[1] [http://brickset.com/article/1705](http://brickset.com/article/1705)

------
bjelkeman-again
Now we have proof that the centre of the earth has Death Star-like pillar
structures and what looks like a power core.

------
felideon
Impressive not only in that it looks nice, but engineered well enough to
withstand playtime with a toddler. :)

